# How expensive is Canada (Calgary)



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Ive been reading posts lately on how expensive it is to live in Canada and I wondered if you could give me an idea on a salary that would be ok for a family of four to live on, with rental on a 3 bedroomed house.

Do you think a salary of around $60000 gross in Calgary would be ok?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

dalaney said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive been reading posts lately on how expensive it is to live in Canada and I wondered if you could give me an idea on a salary that would be ok for a family of four to live on, with rental on a 3 bedroomed house.
> 
> ...


Hi!

When are you due to go? It will be soon won't it. We should have already been there but there was a delay with the LMO so we now have another 12 weeks till we get there.

Have been looking at 3 bed rentals around the Okotoks area and you can get nice properties for around 1200 - 1400 per month. Some things in Canada are more expenisive but there are more things which are a lot cheaper so don't worry.

Rosiex


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

WhiteRose said:


> Hi!
> When are you due to go? It will be soon won't it. We should have already been there but there was a delay with the LMO so we now have another 12 weeks till we get there.
> Rosiex


Hi Rosie

We had set back aswell. The AAIT was cancelled because they won't use the 7 years OH worked in his Dad's company. So we need to contact the companies he worked for during this time to get letters from them and send off before application will be accepted.

Really fed up at the moment this is the 3rd time around and looking like we wont be there until April/May time.

Hope you get your LMO sorted soon, we havent even got to that stage yet

You going to the Okotoks, does look nice there, think we going for the SW or a lake community in the SE but going to have a good look around when, or if we get there.

These things are sent to try us hey

x


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

dalaney said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive been reading posts lately on how expensive it is to live in Canada and I wondered if you could give me an idea on a salary that would be ok for a family of four to live on, with rental on a 3 bedroomed house.
> 
> ...


This link gives average household expenditure for 2007 in Calgary Average household expenditures, by selected metropolitan area. Its broken down into categories so you can estimate how much you think you will spend on each thing.

We live in Canmore, and our monthly ourgoings are $5000, that does not include buying a vehicle, holidays or luxury items.

I think it will depend upon the amount of mortgage you have whether you can live on $60,000 a year.


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

louiseg said:


> This link gives average household expenditure for 2007 in Calgary Average household expenditures, by selected metropolitan area. Its broken down into categories so you can estimate how much you think you will spend on each thing.
> .


Thankyou for the link Louiseg
This is just what I was looking for


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

I`m waiting to load my truck and go to see my mate in Calgary this W/E.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear Members, 

I will move to Canada , this year from UAE, but still iam confused about the city where I will start a new life, I have family with one child. Calgary is one in my mind.

Anyone can help me in this regard ? whether my choice is correct? I am an accountant by profession and will try to get work in same profession.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

dalaney said:


> Hi Rosie
> 
> We had set back aswell. The AAIT was cancelled because they won't use the 7 years OH worked in his Dad's company. So we need to contact the companies he worked for during this time to get letters from them and send off before application will be accepted.
> 
> ...


Stay focused, our house sale has fallen thru here, my husbands work is drying out due to compay cut backs so we are wondering what the hell we are going to live on here, let alone getting to Calgary. The harder it gets tho the more determined we become to make this work.

Short term struggle for long term gain xx


----------



## Topcat (Feb 7, 2009)

louiseg said:


> This link gives average household expenditure for 2007 in Calgary Average household expenditures, by selected metropolitan area. Its broken down into categories so you can estimate how much you think you will spend on each thing.
> 
> We live in Canmore, and our monthly ourgoings are $5000, that does not include buying a vehicle, holidays or luxury items.
> 
> I think it will depend upon the amount of mortgage you have whether you can live on $60,000 a year.


This website shows average spending at $94,371 PA. This is far higher than what iv seen Average salaries to be (Approx $40k-50k). 

Would this be accurate. These figures do not give the impression of a comfortable standard of living. They seem to indicate that people are struggling to survive.


----------



## BOGMAN (Feb 9, 2009)

dalaney said:


> Thankyou for the link Louiseg
> This is just what I was looking for


where are you moving from


----------



## BOGMAN (Feb 9, 2009)

topcat said:


> this website shows average spending at $94,371 pa. This is far higher than what iv seen average salaries to be (approx $40k-50k).
> 
> Would this be accurate. These figures do not give the impression of a comfortable standard of living. They seem to indicate that people are struggling to survive.


where in ireland are you coming from, and were in canada you think of going to


----------



## Topcat (Feb 7, 2009)

BOGMAN said:


> where in ireland are you coming from, and were in canada you think of going to


Coming From Kildare and possibly going to Calgary.


----------



## BOGMAN (Feb 9, 2009)

Topcat said:


> Coming From Kildare and possibly going to Calgary.


no bother, iam from dundalk but living down the rd from you nr portlaoise, were in the middle of geting paperwork sorted for moveing to maybe nr calgary, waiting on garda report,


----------

